# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  العورة المغلظة للمرأة ؟

## أم علي طويلبة علم

ما هي حدود العورة المغلظة للمرأة عند النساء ، هل هي السوأتان أم السرة إلى الركبة ؟

----------


## أبو محمد سَعد

الحمدُ لله/

عَورةُ المرأة مع المرأة هي كعورةِ المرأة مع محارمها, أي: يجوزُ لها إظهارُ مواضع الزينة فقط. وأمَّا القول بأن عورة المرأة مع المرأة هي كعورة الرَّجل مع الرَّجل فهو مِن أبطل الباطل كما قال شيخنا الألباني -رحمه الله-, وهذا مفهومُ الأية (31) مِن سورة النور:

قال الله تعالى: (وقل للمؤمنات يغضضن من أبصارهن ويحفظن فروجهن ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا ما ظهر منها وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا لبعولتهن أو آبائهن أو آباء بعولتهن أو أبنائهن أو أبناء بعولتهن أو إخوانهن أو بني إخوانهن أو بني أخواتهن أو نسائهن أو ما ملكت أيمانهن..)الآية.


وبالله التوفيق

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيك 
ما قصدته العورات أنواع ودرجات فمنها العورة المغلّظة ( السوأتان : القُبُل والدُّبُر ) والعورة المخففة كفخذي الرّجل أمام الرّجل .
أحيانا أقرأ بعض فتوى المرأة في العورة المغلظة - على على حسب فهمي القاصر-   بأنها القبل والدبر و أحيانا أخرى أقرأ فتوى أخرى بأنه العورة المغلظة هي من السرة إلى الركبة .
سؤالي: ما المراد بالعورة المغلظة عند المرأة أمام المرأة هل هي القبل والدبر أم السرة إلى الركبة ؟

----------


## أبو محمد سَعد

العَورة المغلّظة هيَ (الفَرْجان) فقط سواءً بالنسبة للرَّجل أو المرأة, وزيادة (المغلَّظة) للتفريق بين العَورة التي تختلف مِن حال إلى حال, كحال الصلاة وحال غيرها, وبين العَورة المُجْمَعِ على أنها عَورة وهي (الفرْجان).

----------


## محمد العيسى

السلام عليكم،،
يُنظر هنــا
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=41606

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا .. ونفع الله بكم الأمة

----------

